# Magic mouse perd le balayage à deux doigts



## fouyas (6 Décembre 2009)

Salut à vous ! 
voila mon problème : de temps en temps, ma magic mouse perd la fonction de balayage à deux doigts sans raison  et la seule façon de la refaire fonctionner est de redémarrer la machine ( iMac 27 ) . Même en décochant l'option dans les réglage puis en la remettant ça revient pas ... ça ressemble à un petit bug du pilote. 

Est que d'autres personne rencontre le même problème ??

Merci de votre aide, 
A+++++


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour.

Ca me l'a fait une fois ;extinction redémarrage  et du mac.Depuis ça va.


----------



## Exit209 (6 Décembre 2009)

Oui j'ai le même problème! Depuis la version 10.6.2, ça le fait moins souvent, mais cela m'est arrivé. Je n'ai trouvé non plus d'autre solutions que de redémarrer.


----------



## fouyas (6 Décembre 2009)

merci à vous pour vos réponses, j'espère que ce n'est pas un bug de la souris mais juste un petit problème de pilote. Qui sait ya peut être aussi un firmware upgradable sur la souris elle même uhuhuhuhu ...

En fait pour préciser un peu, de mémoire, il me semble que le problème apparait de temps en temps dès le démarrage de la machine et non par la suite. je vais essayer de mettre le plus souvent mon imac en veille pour tester


----------



## Exit209 (6 Décembre 2009)

Pour ma part cela ne m'est jamais arrivé juste après le démarrage, au contraire. Et je ne pense pas que cela vienne de la souris, car en redémarrant la souris (sans redémarrer l'iMac), cela ne fait pas revenir le balayage. En espérant qu'un mise à jour règle ce petit problème...


----------



## victa (8 Décembre 2009)

Même problème avec ma Magic Mousse... Même après redémarrage de l'iMac (21,5) ou de la souris....


----------



## fleaslap (13 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à vous.
même problème avec imac 21,5" snow leopard 10.6.2...

même après redémarrage et réparation disque comme sur ce post :
http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques/disparition-du-balayage-2-doigts-sur-magic-mouse-288968.html


----------



## rizk (25 Décembre 2009)

salut tout le monde...

je vien d'acheter ma souri et mon probleme est critique je pense. il ni a rien  qui marche, je l'ai installer avec le clavier sans file aussi .
mais j'ai trouver la solution, j'ai tout simplement fait la MAJ, et tout a marcher a merveille sachant qu'avant , mis a part le clic droit et gauche, rien ne marchais lol....

Au plaisir ...


----------



## helenelem (26 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

moi aussi j'ai cette magnifique souris qui marche comme une souris normal. Comment elle marche si je veus faire du tactil avc ???   

PS: je suis brune .... lool


----------



## choumou (26 Décembre 2009)

Heu...:mouais:
Non rien


----------



## shato (16 Janvier 2010)

Même soucis que vous pour ma Magic Mouse, ça arrive assez fréquemment et ça commence à devenir TRES énervant...
Pas de solution connue???


----------



## claude_r (30 Janvier 2010)

D'un côté, il faut reconstruire les autorisations, de l'autre je me suis rendu-compte que je perdais souvent cette possibilité lorsque je démarrais mon iMac avec la souris allumée. Si je démarre mon Mac souris éteinte, puis que j'allume la souris ensuite, une fois la machine démarrée, ce problème ne survient plus.


----------



## no-2 (30 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde, pour la premiere fois aujourd'hui et depuis fin octobre mon (premier) iMac et donc la magic mouse, je rencotre ce problème de balayage. Un redémarrage a réglé le problème. Mais ça ne reste que du bidouillage. Est-ce que quelqu'un sait si Apple est au courant ? si ils font quelque chose ? Je pense qu'il faudrait qu'ils fasse quelque chose. Voilà, ma petite (nul) contribution. Toujours est-il que je suis super content de mon premier iMac, voilà je tenais a la dire et maintenant ..... ça, c'est fait !


----------



## Exit209 (30 Janvier 2010)

Pour ma part, la désactivation du balayage à deux doigts continue, mais a changé!
Maintenant c'est seulement temporaire. Cela finit toujours par revenir quelques minutes après. Plus besoin de redémarrer, il suffit d'attendre, mais cela ne règle pas le problème.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Janvier 2010)

no-2 a dit:


> Est-ce que quelqu'un sait si Apple est au courant ? si ils font quelque chose ? Je pense qu'il faudrait qu'ils fasse quelque chose.



D'après ce que j'ai pu lire ici ou là, une mise à jour du pilote de la Magic Mouse devrait sortir prochainement (sans doute dans la mise à jour 10.6.3 de Snow Leopard) et qui corrigera les bugs constatés.

En ce qui me concerne, avec ma Magic Mouse je n'ai jamais rencontré ce problème de perte de balayage à 2 doigts.


----------



## TiteLine (31 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai eu ce petit souci une fois après une mise à jour (JAVA je crois mais je n'en suis pas certaine). Une simple réparation des permissions + un redémarrage ont réglé ce problème auquel je n'ai plus été confrontée depuis.


----------

